# Problems w/ EVO Red Meat Formula dog food.



## Pitbull (Dec 24, 2010)

I am not here to bash on EVO,
i actually like this food. (i know they are now owned by Proctor and Gamble)
Truthfully i have only used the red meat formula since the beginning of aug 2010.(P & G recently took over about that time)
I only fed them each 1 cup in the morning and 1 at night.
The nutritional value seems to be there as they all look and act healthy.
The dogs love the food!
I like the fact that it is a grain free food with lots of meat.
Plus the kibbles are the largest of the grain free dog foods out there...(when compared to "taste of the wild", "wellness core", orijen, blue buffalo wilderness, etc.)which allows my dogs to actually chew the food.

ok so whats the problem?

I have fed 3 different pitbulls(2-2yr olds, and a 4yr old) Evo red meat formula. All of them had perfectly CLEAN WHITE teeth before i fed them this food. I know because i check their teeth regularly!
***** I have watched them ALL develop SEVERE plaque and tarter on their rear upper (small)&(molar type) teeth from feeding this food.
They regularly chew: sticks, kongs, and rawhides, but that doesn't remove all the plaque and tarter they get from this food.
For the first time in my life i am buying doggie tooth brushes and tooth paste.
I had a 14 year old pit (brindle in the avatar pic) who was fed nutro "MAX" beef and nutro "natural choice" high energy formula, for 99% of his life.(i am not recommending these foods, nor am i feeding these to my dogs now...just stating the facts.)(nutro is now owned by MARS(CANDY COMPANY)).
anyway..
My 14yr old passed on july 30th. 2010 from nasal cancer...but he died with CLEAN TEETH.! He never ate EVO! 

So is Anybody else that is using EVO Red meat formula seeing this plaque & tarter build up?

One of the other problems i have noticed, which others have posted about already is, that 1 of my 3 dogs has the runs more often than not from this food. 

Merry Christmas Everybody.


----------



## Pitbull (Dec 24, 2010)

(UPDATE 5-2-2011)-
So I thought i would update this post since it has been about 6 months since i changed over from the EVO. 
I mentioned above about getting plaque and tarter from the Evo, 
my solution... i changed foods. 

I decided to switch to Taste of the Wild ....grain free....bison / venison (yellow bag).
I found good and bad on the internet about the parent company of this food....however...
In the end I decided that the good out weighed the bad.

The proof is in the fact that all the dogs are extemely healthy and have white teeth again.
(i did not keep brushing!....i just changed the food!)
and All dogs stools are solid. Yay!
The dogs run to eat their food, and to my surprise they chew the smaller kibbles.
Bottom line...I am happy I changed foods!

The only negative is the sulfur/egg smell from the occasional dog fart.

hope this helps someone.

Pitbull...."T"
Flood Ritual


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Pitbull said:


> (UPDATE 5-2-2011)-
> So I thought i would update this post since it has been about 6 months since i changed over from the EVO.
> I mentioned above about getting plaque and tarter from the Evo,
> my solution... i changed foods.
> ...


Our dog has never experienced these problems with EVO; but then he is on the Turkey/Chicken as he cannot tolerate beef.

Just sayin....


----------

